# PLEASE Danica! Say it ain't so!!!!



## specialk (Jun 16, 2012)

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nasca...-sexy-elements-winning-004049655--nascar.html


----------



## tcward (Jun 16, 2012)

She had better just stick to the image she has now, cause winning ain't in the cards....


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 16, 2012)

Good for her.   Winning ain't in Jr cards either but he keeps changing comercials and looks.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 16, 2012)

She only wrecked three times today, give her a break.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 17, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> She only wrecked three times today, give her a break.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

Who?


----------



## ramblinrack (Jun 17, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> She only wrecked three times today, give her a break.



too funny...and quite true!


----------



## jcountry (Jun 17, 2012)

Danica will NEVER WIN A RACE!

-You can bet on that.  She has no talent, she is just pretty to look at.

-Her attitude is pathetic.  She runs around fussing about how she is just admired because of her looks, etc, etc, but it was her choice to run around completely nekkid in all those ads.  (Also, most NASCAR fans haven't seen the way she was in Indy car.  She is trying to be all p.c. and likeable right now, but in reality she is a bigger crybaby that Tony ever was-with none of the talent he has.)

-She is pure marketing fluff.  She ain't a driver, just a walking billboard.

-Can't stand her.  They should give a real driver a chance.


----------



## Keith48 (Jun 17, 2012)

jcountry said:


> Danica will NEVER WIN A RACE!
> 
> she is just pretty to look at.



That's debatable...


----------



## tcward (Jun 17, 2012)

jcountry said:


> Danica will NEVER WIN A RACE!
> 
> -You can bet on that.  She has no talent, she is just pretty to look at.
> 
> ...



Ol' nail on the head!


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 17, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Winning ain't in Jr cards either but he keeps changing comercials and looks.




All you do is run your pie hole...and your 0 for 2 this month.

Keep predicting.  Say I'll never win the lottery!!!


----------



## riprap (Jun 17, 2012)

Keith48 said:


> That's debatable...



Make-up do wonders?

Maybe a looker compared to the drivers, but definately not the best looking one at the track.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 17, 2012)

specialk said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nasca...-sexy-elements-winning-004049655--nascar.html
> 
> Danica Patrick’s GoDaddy ads to de-emphasize sexy elements; winning races now important
> 
> Fri, Jun 15, 2012



Bless her heart in trying to give up her "trying to be sexy addiction", but it looks like her embedded photo above is a good start.  Sounds like she's trying to go the opposite direction that Justin Timberlake tried to do a while back with his song "Bringing Sexy Back". 

Of course this will hurt her pocketbook decreasing her income revenue stream, but I still do not believe she will be able to give up the greater financial rewards in trying to capitalize on selling good looks & it probably will not be long before she's back to her old seductive ways.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 17, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> All you do is run your pie hole...and your 0 for 2 this month.
> 
> Keep predicting.  Say I'll never win the lottery!!!



You'll never win the lottery. 

Want to make a bet this yr?  

If all I do is run my pie hole, and I'm wrong then these should be easy bets for you take.  
1st bet- Jr will not win the championship
2nd bet- the Yankees will finish ahead of the Braves and your Pipsqueak Marlins
3rd bet-Oakland Raiders has a better record next yr than your pipsqueak Dolphins.
4th bet- Miami Hurricanes won't win the ACC championship.


So which one you want or you can take em all. Don't be scared little one, all I do is run my pie hole and since I'm wrong most of the time, at least 2 out of the 4 should be wins for you. Put or shut up.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 18, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> You'll never win the lottery.
> 
> Want to make a bet this yr?
> 
> ...





I think you'll be right on all of those.  Which one of this is supposed to be a reach?  

The funny thing is that you think I care.  I just like laughing AT you...... 


Oh...and I HATE the Marlins.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 18, 2012)

Same here Tjl, I really bust a gut at your blood pressure running up.  

You said I was wrong alot and I just figured that I'd make some "wrong" statements and you'd be so eager to jump on em, guess I see that you too like to flap the lips like me.

YOU DON'T LIKE THE MARLINS?  UH OH, YOU AIN'T A BAND WAGON JUMPER are you?


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 18, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Same here Tjl, I really bust a gut at your blood pressure running up.
> 
> You said I was wrong alot and I just figured that I'd make some "wrong" statements and you'd be so eager to jump on em, guess I see that you too like to flap the lips like me.
> 
> YOU DON'T LIKE THE MARLINS?  UH OH, YOU AIN'T A BAND WAGON JUMPER are you?



I don't root for anyone in baseball. Most boring game on the planet after soccer.

You don't bother me.  I pity you.

I don't flap my gums, I merely point out what everyone else is thinking when they read your post....


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh you flap them gums.

I pity you too man, being a Miami fan, shoot I would probably just jump off a building or something.

And you don't point out squat.  I speak my OPINION and that's it. It differs from yours and that's cool but they're still both opinions.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 19, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Oh you flap them gums.
> 
> I pity you too man, being a Miami fan, shoot I would probably just jump off a building or something.
> 
> And you don't point out squat.  I speak my OPINION and that's it. It differs from yours and that's cool but they're still both opinions.



Seriously BB(Bandwagon Boy)......


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 20, 2012)

Man that's a real knee slapper Miami dude.   If you like them so much why are you here. As others have said, Miami ain't that far by plane.  Please go, they are waiting for you with open arms. Then you can drool all over Lebron, and Willis McGahee and getb them to sign your posters of them that hang in your bedroom.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2012)

Miami huh? Les, is that you man?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2012)

Advantage EMU.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 21, 2012)

YAY,  It worked.   he moved back to Miami. Now he can drool and get all giddy as school girl knowing he's in his favorite place.  

Bye, Bye Tjl.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 21, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Man that's a real knee slapper Miami dude.   If you like them so much why are you here. As others have said, Miami ain't that far by plane.  Please go, they are waiting for you with open arms. Then you can drool all over Lebron, and Willis McGahee and getb them to sign your posters of them that hang in your bedroom.



I have family there, I was born there, I can go anytime I please. Work keeps me in Central FL.

How's that place in NY treating you?  Oh that's right....your a wanna be southern boy rooting for a Yankee team.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 21, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Advantage EMU.



How you figure?

I toy with people like him.

Someone to pass the time on the internet and laugh at.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 21, 2012)

And inturn I return the favor and toy with you and trust me. WE LAUGH hard at you.

You really want a laugh, look in the mirror.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 21, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> And inturn I return the favor and toy with you and trust me. WE LAUGH hard at you.
> 
> You really want a laugh, look in the mirror.



YOUR laughing?? Are you kidding me?

Read here...   This is not laughing with you.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=694614


Tell me how you really feel, I don't want you to get banned though so hold it in....  Your much to fun to laugh at.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 21, 2012)

Good lord  

I need to come here more often.

I would have been riding off with Danica for the evening for some dungenous crab cakes, escargot, garlic rolls, red wine and lobster while ya'll was argueing about some football game.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 21, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Good lord
> 
> I need to come here more often.
> 
> I would have been riding off with Danica for the evening for some dungenous crab cakes, escargot, garlic rolls, red wine and lobster while ya'll was argueing about some football game.



I can't afford the woman I have....and mines hotter.

Another Central Florida guy?  C'mon by anytime.  Gator fan I assume?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Good lord
> 
> I need to come here more often.
> 
> I would have been riding off with Danica for the evening for some dungenous crab cakes, escargot, garlic rolls, red wine and lobster while ya'll was argueing about some football game.



If you do I will tell Stephanie.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 22, 2012)

Yea i laugh every single time you post.  It's just too funny. You try to be all expert cause you take pics of athletes,  OOOOO I'm jealous.

I like having fun on here and you're fun to haggle with. It's all in fun to me, and I hope it's the same with you. 

BTW, does your parents know you've slipped back on the computer?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 22, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> I can't afford the woman I have....and mines hotter.
> 
> Another Central Florida guy?  C'mon by anytime.  Gator fan I assume?



Thanks for the invite, might do that.  

Only when they aren't playing Auburn. 



KyDawg said:


> If you do I will tell Stephanie.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 22, 2012)

Lukikus2, you live in Fla and root for Auburn?  Uhh Ohh, here comes the "bandwagon" parade.

guess I ain't the only one that likes teams from other states.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 22, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Yea i laugh every single time you post.  It's just too funny. You try to be all expert cause you take pics of athletes,  OOOOO I'm jealous.



Where exactly did I claim to know anything?  I'm just a sports fan who can't stand stupid.  What I do for a living has nothing to do with anything.



emusmacker said:


> I like having fun on here and you're fun to haggle with. It's all in fun to me, and I hope it's the same with you.



Fun to a point but the stuff you type make me think a pompous arrogant Yankee fan sits at your keyboard..... Wait a minute.



emusmacker said:


> BTW, does your parents know you've slipped back on the computer?




DO my parents know? (Geez, like teaching a three year old to type)

Yes, my parents know.....unlike you I don't still live with them....and don't have to ask permission to use the internet.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 22, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Where exactly did I claim to know anything?  I'm just a sports fan who can't stand stupid.  What I do for a living has nothing to do with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The stuff I type?  Dude, go back and read your posts. All you posted about last yr was your hate for Tebow, and how he wasn't a good QB, you acted like all of a sudden that it was just coincidence that McGahee started playing better when Tebow took over.  And you talk about me typing stupid stuff. Sometimes I feel like your posts are coming from a mad Miami Hurricanes fan....wait a minute.

You never want to give credit to anyone that doesn't play for your little has been teams. If they didn'tplay or don't play for Miami then they just aren't good in your book.

So yes Tjl, you post stupid stuff too, and yes you do think you're an expert.  So keep posting stupid "I hate everyone that ain't with Miami" stuff and I'll keep laughing.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 22, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> The stuff I type?  Dude, go back and read your posts. All you posted about last yr was your hate for Tebow, and how he wasn't a good QB, you acted like all of a sudden that it was just coincidence that McGahee started playing better when Tebow took over.  And you talk about me typing stupid stuff. Sometimes I feel like your posts are coming from a mad Miami Hurricanes fan....wait a minute.
> 
> You never want to give credit to anyone that doesn't play for your little has been teams. If they didn'tplay or don't play for Miami then they just aren't good in your book.
> 
> So yes Tjl, you post stupid stuff too, and yes you do think you're an expert.  So keep posting stupid "I hate everyone that ain't with Miami" stuff and I'll keep laughing.



Your like going round and round with one of those how to keep an idiot busy shirts.  Just when I think you have said the dumbest thing possible you start typing again.  You do realize that no one on here jumps in and supports you..ever... does that tell you anything or are we all wrong and your the right one?


----------



## specialk (Jun 23, 2012)

i interupt this sillyness for some viewing pleasure.....


----------



## tcward (Jun 23, 2012)

specialk said:


> i interupt this sillyness for some viewing pleasure.....



Yes Danica, just stick to what you do best!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 23, 2012)

Danica GoDaddy #7 is hanging out in the Top 5 in the Nationwide Road America race today but has not led a lap yet.


----------



## specialk (Jun 23, 2012)

she's holding her on!.......AND looking good!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2012)

specialk said:


> she's holding her on!.......AND looking good!!



I heard they finally put a visor with a makeup mirror in her car. It seems to have worked...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 23, 2012)

According to Fox 5 metro Atlanta TV sports news & film clip Danica gets spun out, looks like Danica mixes it up with the boys (especially on the final lap) going from 4th to 12th with some bumping & shoving & paybacks . . . . . . . 



http://www.nascar.com/nationwide-series/lap-by-lap/120623/roadamerlbl/index.html 

Lap-by-Lap: Road America

June 23, 2012


"Lap 50 -- CHECKERED FLAG: Danica Patrick briefly takes fourth place from Max Papis, but Papis goes right back around her. *Patrick then gets punted into the gravel trap* in Turn 5 by Jacques Villenueve.
Meanwhile, behind this fracas, Nelson Piquet Jr. cruises to the victory."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> According to Fox 5 metro Atlanta TV sports news & film clip, looks like Danica mixes it up with the boys (especially on the final lap) going from 4th to 12th with some bumping & shoving & paybacks . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danica is much more comfortable mixing it up at the drastically lower speeds of a road course. Danica and Max had a good race going but she really needed to show more aggression and should have passed him much earlier to avoid what happened on the last lap. Villenueve is a world class driver and I'm sure was tired of being behind and watching her play with Papis instead of leaning on him hard and taking the pass. That being said, he went in the corner hot and the car started wheel hopping when he got on the brakes, so there was no way he could avoid punting her. It was the last lap, time to go for it, and she was in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Danica is much more comfortable mixing it up at the drastically lower speeds of a road course. Danica and Max had a good race going but she really needed to show more aggression and should have passed him much earlier to avoid what happened on the last lap. Villenueve is a world class driver and I'm sure was tired of being behind and watching her play with Papis instead of leaning on him hard and taking the pass. That being said, he went in the corner hot and the car started wheel hopping when he got on the brakes, so there was no way he could avoid punting her. It was the last lap, time to go for it, and she was in the wrong place at the wrong time.



Thanks for the explanation since I did not get to see it but was tracking the race on the web Nascar leaderboard for regular updates.


----------



## specialk (Jun 23, 2012)

if you can't beat'em-wreck'em.......ole jack villy just ran out of talent in  the last turn, pure and simple......danica handled it real good on the post race interview.....tony eury jr. not so much  good to see pops and fellows bring home a 3rd......


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jun 24, 2012)

She got screwed.


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 24, 2012)

from what i've seen, very few of the wrecks she is involved in are of her own making. don't think the "pretty boys" in nascar are too awful happy about her getting all the publicity. no, she isn't a great driver. she is a heck of a lot better than the last 10-12 drivers in the starting lineup every sunday. i would much rather see her race and compete than to see landon casill (who? really?), joe nemechek or morgan shepard (seriously??!! the guy is like 84 years old!) and others like them run 1 or 2 laps just to get a paycheck and do it again next week. and who knows, the way nascar is with all the "fuel mileage" races and pit road strategy, she has just as much chance of winning as kurt busch right now. shoot, if joey lagano can win a race, then danica can.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jun 26, 2012)

specialk said:


> i interupt this sillyness for some viewing pleasure.....



Nascar is just as much about selling product as it is winning races.  If she wants to sell more merchandise and charge more for sponsorship dollars she should go the OTHER way and figure out how to race in a bikini firesuit


----------

